# 3-30-19 pickens...



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Decided to switch it up and fish the afternoon incoming tide. Wife and I headed to Fort pickens. Eventually getting there after a bit of traffic. Conditions were pretty much perfect, incoming tide, SE wind about 10-12mph. 2ft surf.... perfect.

Lines in at 3pm.

First bite on a fresh dead shrimp about 20 minutes later... stinking ass catfish...

From 3:45 to 5:15 I got 4 more bites, 3 being pompano, one was a pretty 29" redfish that was released. 

Plenty of sandfleas down that way, if you have a rake... redfish and pomps all bit fleas.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

That'll work! 

Nicely done.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job dude! Love the pup.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done. Silvery looking redfish.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice day! Glad to know the fleas are showing up too!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The only way to cook em...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang!!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice job. But why aint there any pics of your wife fishing 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Nice job. But why aint there any pics of your wife fishing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Because all she did was sit on the beach. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice work John ! What did you put on them when you smoked them ?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice work John ! What did you put on them when you smoked them ?


Salt and pepper, nothing special. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fun trip right there man, nice work!


----------

